# Sheep with swollen face, cant walk properly and heavy breathing.



## Gemma417 (Jul 26, 2018)

I have a sheep and about a month ago i noticed she was limping when she walked, checked her feet and everythings fine so she had a injection of terramycin but no improvement i have also noticed she has a swollen face just above the jaw on one side and her breathing seems abit faster than usual. 

Any ideas on what it could be?

Thank you.
Gemma.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jul 26, 2018)

Welcome to BYH! Sorry that it was a sick sheep that brought you here.

I would suspect bottle jaw from anemia at this point without seeing a photo. Have you checked her eyelids for paleness or done a fecal for parasites? Most cases of anemia are caused by barber pole worms.

Her limping symptoms might be unrelated, or instead of parasites she could be contracting photosensitivity. It all depends on what the swelling looks like. 

A photo would help us a lot.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 29, 2018)

@mysunwolf probably hit it.  You can check pictures online but that type of swelling close to the jaw can be bottle jaw caused by Barber Pole worms.  If it's further down on the neck it can be milk goiter but that doesn't sound like what you described.  We worm with Prohibit several times but we were told by the Extension Agent to use Prohibit one day and Ivermectin the next (for 3 cycles) but we haven't done that.


----------

